# How often do baby goats poop?



## Jolly_Rancher (Mar 24, 2008)

My doe kid was born 6-25, her Mom rejected her.. we have been bottle feeding her with her moms milk, and yes she received colestrom.. at the same rate had she been nursing..

The first night she went in her bed.. the black.. first bowel movement, a lot.

The 27th she had a small (1/4") no raisins, bowel movement, and nothing since.

I have given her two doses of supositories, an adult size cut in half.

She is acting perfectly normal:

no bloating
no crying, well normal stuff, like I want someone to see me.. touch me, feed me! :angel:
she runs, jumps, flys, leaps buildings in a single bound.
continues to eat a very normal amount.. was 4 oz every 6 hours, second day and has steadly increased.. to day she has had 5, 6 oz bottles so far today, she has gain 5 pounds since she was born. 
does not appear to be in any pain...
My husband says leave her butt alone.. she go when shes ready..
??Opinions??

Fran


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

milk is very digestable and doesn't produce alot of solid waste. but boy does it make them pee!!!!!! fyi it won't be normal berries . usually clumped yellow berries and sometimes just pasty yellow especially when they are very young. 

if she begins to appear uncomfortable (hunched back, not active) then you might suspect constipation. usually though I have only found constipation in kids not getting enough milk for some reason or another and a warm water enema with a syringe does the trick. and of course fixing the milk problem.


----------



## Bricheze (Jun 21, 2008)

I always feel my kids belly, if it feels full but not tight, then he is ussually good, if it feels pretty empty (just feel her when she hasn't eaten for a long time to figure out what it 'feels' like) then I give him the amount of ounces I have been giving him as of late. This usually only works for the first few weeks though. My goat is 5 days old, and he ussually passes a bowel movement inbetween each feeding, and pees like twice or three times.

Another thing to notice is what their poop looks like, if it is really sticky, dries quickly, and tough you can give her a bit more milk next feeding, if it's more loose and kind of broken up then she is probably good, and if it is really loose, wet, and comes often you might want to give her less because she might get scours.

If she is active and doesn't seem to be looking for a teat all the time, then she is probably doing just fine 

And like they said, they pee more then they poo, and they pee a LOT!


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Little Daisy... my bygmy baby... now 12 weeks, was totally fed my mommy. I noticed yellowish color poops, more liquid, the first week or two... and then turned into tiny little raisin size regular poops. As long as the baby is jumping around like a little energizer bunny you should be OK. Congratulations!!!:rock:


----------



## Jolly_Rancher (Mar 24, 2008)

Yep, shes flippin around here like a ferret on speed! You are right, she does pee a LOT.. and again, is not in any discomfort.
We were just wondering and worring where the little butterscotch chips were.. thats what my grandson called them on our last adopted goat.

Thanks for making me feel better.


----------

